# amplificador operacional



## Rickynet (Ago 11, 2006)

hola todos quiero tomar este circuito http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/watt.htm per que en el display del tester me indique el resultado final es decir multiplicado por 1000, busque y lo que tengo que hacer en un amplificador operacional, soy nuevo en electronica me podrian ayudar en esto, me dijeron que no debiera ser muy dificil

gracias


----------



## Juaner (Ago 13, 2006)

Hola amigo, no se como es posible q tengas 52 personas q hayan leido este mensaje y no te den una respuesta a tu problema. En primer lugar, lo único q deseas hacer es amplificar una tensión de salida de un circuito utilizando AOs. Supongo que sabras, q estos solo pueden entregar como mucho una intensidad de hasta 20 mA y q no podemos nunca asegurar q esta salga o entre al mismo. Si tienes nociones básicas sobre operacionales, sabras que en su configuracion no inversora Vout = (1+ R2/R1)Vin siendo Vout la tension de salida del AO, Vin la tension de entrada q debes conectar en el terminal no inversor, R1 la resistencia que pondras entre masa y el terminal inversor, y R2 la resistencia q pondras entre el terminal inversor y Vout. Sabras q el AO tiene q alimentarse con una tension en los terminales +Vcc y -Vcc. Espero q te sirva d alguna ayuda para lo q estes haciendo,
saludos.


----------



## Rickynet (Ago 13, 2006)

hola gracias, y el valor de las resistencias seria en ohms paa saber la division de esta
se que tengo que buscar un CI 741, pero lo de las resistencias me deja algo acomplejado, el circuito del wattimetro tiene una alimentacion de 220v o 110v, no se si entiendo bien lo de la intensidad, seria algo asi lo que busco

Vout=(1+R2/R1)Vin
1000=(1+R2/R1)1

no se si estoy bien, o tal vez m conformo con que el circuito me entregue el valor al display y luego lo multiplico mentalmente por 1000

Gracias


----------



## icarus (Ago 13, 2006)

Juaner dijo:
			
		

> Sabras q el AO tiene q alimentarse con una tension en los terminales +Vcc y -Vcc.



No nesesariamente el AO se tiene que alimentar con una fuente dual o simetrica ,cuando se comparan voltages positivos el AO se puede alimentar con una fuente simple.


----------



## Juaner (Ago 14, 2006)

Icarus, tienes razón. En ningún momento he mencionado q el AO lo tengas q alimentar de forma simetrica. +Vcc y -Vcc es como he denominado a los terminales de alimentacion del operacional. En su caso, como lo q quiere medir son tensiones q nunca bajarán de 0 V, podria alimentar el AO, por ejemplo, +Vcc = 15 V y -Vcc = masa (su referncia). Gracias por corregir un posible malentendido.

Yo creo que lo q tu quieres hacer es multiplicar por 1000 la tension que normalmente tendrias. Para ello tendrias q poner, por ejemplo, R2 = 99k9 y R1 = 100. De este modo tendriamos
Vout = 1000Vin
Si tienes una Vin = 1 V a la salida del operacional tendras 1000 V


----------



## Rickynet (Ago 14, 2006)

si lo que quiero hacer es precisamente eso mutiplicr por 1000 la tension obtenida por el circuito que en realidad mide amperes, con relacion a lo del voltaje no entendi el ejemplo de los 15v, influye el voltaje en las resistencias, por ejemplo si lo alimento con ua bateria de 9v


----------



## Juaner (Ago 15, 2006)

Vamos a ver, una cosa es la alimentacion del operacional, la cual no va a influir en el circuito. Si tu alimentas tu circuito con 9 V, creo que la tension de alimentacion mínima del 741 (el AO mas comun) es de 5 V, lo cual indica q puedes utilizar la misma fuente para alimentar el circuito y el AO.

Por otra parte, lo q creo q estas intentando hacer es multiplicar por 1000 una tension de salida de tu circuito muy pequeña. En este punto no estamos hablando de corriente (amperios) porque como ya te he mencionado anteriormente, cuando tu metes en tu circuito un AO en la configuracion q nosotros estamos tratando, el AO sólo va a entregarte como máximo una corriente de salida de 20 mA...


----------



## Rickynet (Ago 15, 2006)

la verdad me perdi, entonces el AO no me sirve para el circuito? 
mi idea es usar el circuito del "wattimetro" pero entregar una salida multiplicada por 1000


----------



## Juaner (Ago 15, 2006)

Acabo de ver el circuito del watimetro que deseas realizar. En primer lugar, ten mucho cuidado cuando conectes circuitos electronicos como AO, diodos, etc. a la red electrica (220V, 380 V o superiores no es a lo q los electronicos estamos acostumbrados a trabajar).

En segundo lugar, tu vas a medir una tension diferencial, es decir, vas a medir la caida de tensión que tiene lugar en la resistencia R3 (si no recuerdo mal). La red R que tienes va ha hacer q esta tension, en AC, sea muy pequeña, como mucho d un voltio.

En principio, no habria ningun problema en utilizar un AO como amplificador pero no con la configuración que hemos tratado anteriormente, si no en configuración diferencial.

En cuanto a la alimentacion del mismo, debes de saber que esta ha de ser en DC, con lo q tendrias que aportar una fuente, de unos 5 (V) para alimentarlo.


----------



## maxileo4 (Ago 13, 2009)

hey viejos estoy leyendo sus coment y yo ya lo arme y llevo la mitad del año batallando con ese circuito y tengo un problema.... yo quiero amplificar para poderlo rectificarlo a dc
 pero me encuentro con el riesgo de un tierra flotante en las salidas de salida del ckto de las resistencias pero el otro obstaculo que tengo esque la señal que obtengo en las salidas del "transductor" es paracita y tambien quiero eliminar eso.... y no se si uds me pueden echar una manita en eso


----------



## fatoncito (Dic 18, 2009)

Todo lo q*ue* te dijeron hasta ahora es cierto, sin embargo no tuvieron en cuenta lo siguiente: El divisor resistivo q*ue* aparece en el circuito q*ue* pasaste sirve para atenuar la tension q*ue* vas a medir con el tester y que casualmente da un valor aproximado (al multiplicarlo por 1000) de la potencia aparente q*ue* consume el equipo al q*ue* esta conectado. Eso significa q*ue* por ejemplo una medida de 80 mV indicaria q*ue* el equipo sobre el cual estas midiendo consume 80 VA. 
El problema es que vos queres amplificar 1000 veces ese valor de tension q*ue* estas midiendo para q*ue* el tester te devuelva el valor exacto de potencia, pero eso significaria (en el ejemplo anterior) q*ue* la salida del amplificador operacional deberia entregarte 80V y eso es solo posible si tenes una fuente de alimentacion q*ue* te entregue mas de 80 V, por lo q*ue* resulta muy impractico. Eso sin tener en cuenta ADEMAS la hoja de datos de la mayoria de los amplificadores operacionales te permite una tension de salida maxima muy inferior a ese valor

Ver el archivo adjunto 25792


----------

